# Weaving calculator



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Just found this and thought I would share 
https://www.weavolution.com/weaving-calculator
Once you put in your numbers it provides and amount of yarn you need and how wide the weaving area is. The top calculator is for warp; the bottom one is for weft. Handy if weaving with different weights.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool thank you for posting.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------

